# Confusion on Nik collection/ Nik Software



## free2australian (May 16, 2013)

I have Lightroom 4 + Mac computer

I have all Nik software for some years except for Nik HDR. Google sent me  Nik Collection ( including Nik HDR) when they took over Nik

This I downloaded.  Lack of confidence in this download + trashing the original Nik download has contributed to my keeping the older Nik software.

Today I added NIK HDR through Lightroom preferences as an external editor .   On going to Edit in Nik HDR , the HDR program came up, but my photo was not transferred and the HDR program was blank  see screen shots.

I know I should bite the bullet and be grateful if somebody could give me a step by step  so I don't mess up.

Also is there a reason why the Nik HDR program is not generating within Lightroom?


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

HDR Efex Pro 2 is setup to only work with Export and not Edit In. Select your HDR set in Lightroom and to to the Export menu to pass the rendered images into HDR Efex Pro for processing.

It would seem to me that you should be abel to use Edit In as well but for some reason that has never worked. It appears to do with their workflow and working with multiple files. 

-louie


----------



## free2australian (May 26, 2013)

*Unable to Add Nik HDR sithin Lightroom Export Module*

I have endeavoured to add Nik HDR to my Export Module in Lightroom However on following the path as indicated through Lightroom Manager Nik HDR is not there   see screen shots.

Please advise

thank you


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 26, 2013)

Hi,

You should not have to manually install the HDR plugin. The Nik Collection installer should do that for you.

From Lightroom Grid you should be able to select one or more images and then send them to HDR Efex Pro 2 using File > Export with Preset > HDR Efex Pro 2

If you do not see this in your Export with Preset menu then I suggest that you try using the Nik Collection installer to Uninstall and then Install again to see if this fixes your problem.

Just to be clear Nik HDR Efex Pro 2 will never show up in your Edit In menus. It always requires that you use the Export preset supplied by Nik.

-louie


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 26, 2013)

After installation via Nik's installer
Select more than one image
Right Click and select > Export>Nik Collection: HDR EFX PRO 2 from the menu. 


There is no need to manually add Nik products as External Editors/Export Presets. That is handled automatically.


----------

